# plants and snails



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I want to add some moss to a piece of driftwood in my tank, but the last time I added plants my 55g, it got infested with snails. If I add some moss, what are the chances that I will get snails again? Do all plants have snails?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

maknwar said:


> I want to add some moss to a piece of driftwood in my tank, but the last time I added plants my 55g, it got infested with snails. If I add some moss, what are the chances that I will get snails again? Do all plants have snails?


No not all...check the tanks you buy from and inspect the plants as good as you can to determine if they are there. 
If I knew how to I would send you some Jave Moss. 
Ask around Im sure some of the guys here have a TON of moss. I don't.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Or there's some driftwood with moss on it on AquaBid. I just pruned, or else I'd send you some.

Snails aren't the huge deal that a lot of people make them about to be if they're one of the species that doesn't eat plants. They're actually quite beneficial in my tanks. Hell, I even have a tank devoted to plant-eaters, but that's a different story.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

so I CAN have plants without snails?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

It's definitely a possibility. It depends on your source for the plants. Honestly, I'm batting nearly .000 for plants without snails (hornwort with pond snails, java moss with ramshorns, guppy grass and Amazon swords in the same box as separately-packaged ampullarids...), but if you don't let it get to you (and they're not horrible plant eaters), it's no biggie.


----------

